# Nubian heat cycle



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Do nubians come in heat all year round or just certain times of the year?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they cycle year round but the heats are stronger in the fall and winter.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Actually I think Nubians are usually August-January and that's it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

They can cycle as early as August and as late as February or March. The normal range is September -January though.

Out of the standard dairy breeds Nubians can cycle the longest.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I just didn't know what the noremal heat cycle for them was. My son wants to breed his doe this month. I guess we better get the girl to see her boyfriend.


----------

